# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Bombhead back?

## laurouski

I didn't actually read this in a soap mag, but I read that Bombhead is coming back. I'm not sure about this - he was a pretty ridiculous character and I think he'd be even less entertaining without Lee. And now I've seen what Lee Otway is really like I think I'll wanna watch him even less.  :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

i loved bombhead, he was great!  :Big Grin:  but i dont think he would have much purpose without lee, it wouldnt be the same

----------


## laurouski

> i loved bombhead, he was great!  but i dont think he would have much purpose without lee, it wouldnt be the same


Nah, it wouldn't be right. Almost all of his mates have gone!  :Sad:

----------


## babyblue

Bombhead was awesome but he needs someone to play off and I can't imagine who he'd have for that now.

----------

